# Dyno in Baby Boy



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

anyone got pics of the dyno tyrese rode in baby boy?????


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

I saw this one at a car show not that long ago...I am thinking about buying one of these Dynos =)

paz


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

here you go man, only pic i could find on google. this is one tite ride for sure.


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

yeah, its really nice... but would be nicer wit ww


----------



## lunch_box2k1 (Jun 24, 2003)

would love to roll around town on that!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

i think i'm to short one those bikes...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What ever happened to that bike?


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

who sells those and for how much?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

they're dyno roadsters, ever since dyno went belly up a few years back, the price has been going up, but last time i checked, there were a few on ebay, for around 350-700...


----------



## CherryPopper14z (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babybikeboi2_@Dec 17 2003, 02:43 PM
> *here you go man, only pic i could find on google. this is one tite ride for sure.
> 
> 
> ...


 the parts are right , but the one in the movie has a mural on the tanks with the word "NYMPHO" (fuk freak, for does who dont kno) .........................i luv that bike :tears: but i dont have the room or money to start one of does dyno bikes


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Dec 25 2003, 07:46 PM
> *who sells those and for how much?*


 I want to know also


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

werll theres a company incanada that makes them for about 270 theyre shorter than dynos but just as loaded. they also sell better lowriders.

http://home.comcast.net/~coltonenterprises/page6.html


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont like the look of those


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Dec 27 2003, 03:37 PM
> *i dont like the look of those*


 so.


----------

